# WTB : Rolex



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

*WTB : Rolex*


View Advert


Vintage or modern, below 2000 GBP if possible 

Many thanks

Dimitar




*Advertiser*




mitadoc



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£2,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

